# DBUnit Problem



## amandina (10. Jun 2009)

Hi,

Ich experiementiere ein bisschen mit DBUnit und dabei möchte ich eine Tabelle in eine XML datei exportieren. Funktioniert auch wunderbar, wenn ich eine normale Klasse habe, aber in der Testklasse bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Tabelle nicht gefunden wird. 

org.dbunit.dataset.NoSuchTableException: META_DL_DB
        at org.dbunit.database.DatabaseDataSet.getTableMetaData(DatabaseDataSet.java:192)
        at org.dbunit.operation.DeleteAllOperation.execute(DeleteAllOperation.java:98)
        at org.dbunit.operation.CompositeOperation.execute(CompositeOperation.java:67)
        at org.dbunit.DatabaseTestCase.executeOperation(DatabaseTestCase.java:87)
        at org.dbunit.DatabaseTestCase.setUp(DatabaseTestCase.java:104)


Die Routinen von den beiden sind aber identisch.

Hier ist die normale Klasse



```
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;

import org.dbunit.database.DatabaseConnection;
import org.dbunit.database.IDatabaseConnection;
import org.dbunit.database.QueryDataSet;
import org.dbunit.dataset.xml.FlatXmlDataSet;


public class Test
{

    public static final String TABLE_NAME = "META_DL_DB";


    /**
     * Provide a connection to the database
     */
    protected IDatabaseConnection getConnection() throws Exception
    {
       Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
       Connection jdbcConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:orcl10", "vdacore", "vdacore");
       return new DatabaseConnection(jdbcConnection,"admin");
    }

    /**
     * Test the DbUnit export mechanism
     */
    public void testExportData() throws Exception
    {

        QueryDataSet queryDataSet = new QueryDataSet(getConnection());
        queryDataSet.addTable(TABLE_NAME, "SELECT * FROM " + TABLE_NAME);
        String url=System.getProperty("user.dir");
        File outputFile = new File(url+"/output_neu.xml");
        FlatXmlDataSet.write(queryDataSet, new FileOutputStream(outputFile));

    }

    

   public static void main(String[] args)  {
        try{
            Test t=new Test();
            t.testExportData();
        }catch(Exception ex){
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }

    }


}
```

... und hier ist die Testklasse


```
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;

import org.dbunit.DatabaseTestCase;
import org.dbunit.database.DatabaseConnection;
import org.dbunit.database.IDatabaseConnection;
import org.dbunit.database.QueryDataSet;
import org.dbunit.dataset.IDataSet;
import org.dbunit.dataset.xml.FlatXmlDataSet;


public class TestDBUnit extends DatabaseTestCase
{

    public static final String TABLE_NAME = "META_DL_DB";

    private FlatXmlDataSet loadedDataSet;
    QueryDataSet queryDataSet;

    /**
     * Provide a connection to the database
     */
    protected IDatabaseConnection getConnection() throws Exception
    {
       Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
       Connection jdbcConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:orcl10", "vdacore", "vdacore");
       return new DatabaseConnection(jdbcConnection,"admin");
    }

    /**
     * Load the data which will be inserted for the test
     */
    protected IDataSet getDataSet() throws Exception
    {
        loadedDataSet = new FlatXmlDataSet(this.getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream("input.xml"));
        return loadedDataSet;
    }

 

    /**
     * Test the DbUnit export mechanism
     */
    public void testExportData() throws Exception
    {


        QueryDataSet queryDataSet = new QueryDataSet(getConnection());
        queryDataSet.addTable(TABLE_NAME, "SELECT * FROM " + TABLE_NAME);


        String url=System.getProperty("user.dir");

        File outputFile = new File(url+"/output_neu.xml");
        FlatXmlDataSet.write(queryDataSet, new FileOutputStream(outputFile));

    }


}
```


----------



## maki (10. Jun 2009)

Frage: Existiert dein DB Schema bereits oder wird es angelegt, zB. von hibernate?


----------



## amandina (10. Jun 2009)

Das Schema existiert bereits. Ich logge mich nur mit diesem User/Schema ein, obwohl ich fast immer mit einem anderen Schema arbeite. Man hat mir nur das Passwort von diesem User/Schema mittgeteilt, d.h. generell wird mit diesem User gearbeitet. Wie kann ich mit dem DBUnit dann mit einem anderen Schema arbeiten, wenn ich nur der User/Passwort von einem anderen Schema kenne?  In Java hatte ich keine Probleme, aber anscheinend in DBUnit ist es anders.


----------



## amandina (10. Jun 2009)

PS: in Oracle User=Schema


----------



## amandina (10. Jun 2009)

Beim Einloggen ohne Schema furnktioniert die Main Klasse immer noch, aer bei der Testklasse bekomme ich andere Fehlermeldung:


```
return new DatabaseConnection(jdbcConnection);
```

 rg.dbunit.database.AmbiguousTableNameException: AQ$_SCHEDULES
        at org.dbunit.database.DatabaseDataSet.initialize(DatabaseDataSet.java:140)
        at org.dbunit.database.DatabaseDataSet.getTableMetaData(DatabaseDataSet.java:186)
        at org.dbunit.operation.DeleteAllOperation.execute(DeleteAllOperation.java:98)
        at org.dbunit.operation.CompositeOperation.execute(CompositeOperation.java:67)
        at org.dbunit.DatabaseTestCase.executeOperation(DatabaseTestCase.java:87)
        at org.dbunit.DatabaseTestCase.setUp(DatabaseTestCase.java:104)


----------



## amandina (15. Jun 2009)

Nach 2 Tagen habe ich die Antwort:
dbunit.jar minimale Version 2.2.3
Schemaname alle Buchstaben groß geschrieben !!! (wahrscheinlich auch der Tabellename)


----------



## amandina (16. Jun 2009)

der Vollständigkeit halber muss noch die Property qualifiedTableNames gesetzt werden und dann werden die Tabellen auch mit Schema gefunden


```
String id = "http://www.dbunit.org/features/qualifiedTableNames";

     DatabaseConnection connection=new DatabaseConnection(jdbcConnection);
     DatabaseConfig config = connection.getConfig();
        config.setFeature(id, true);
        if (config.getFeature(id))
        {
            System.out.println("qualifiedTableNames statements is enabled.");

        }
        else
        {
            System.out.println("qualifiedTableNames statements is disabled.");
        }
```


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2009)

Ich nutze DBUnit, aber nicht die mitgelieferten DatabaseTestCase.

Die Daten in XML Dateien abzulegen habe ich mir auch abgewöhnt, da dadurch die Tests undurchsichtig wurden (Mistery Guest), stattdessen baue ich den XML String  in Java zusammen und lade die Daten per DBUnit pro Testfall, so wie hier unter "Example: Back Door Fixture Setup" beschrieben: Back Door Manipulation at XUnitPatterns.com

Zusammen mit AbstractAnnotationAwareTransactionalTests von Spring ist das ziemlich mächtig & schnell, da Spring den sog. Transaction Rollback Teardown (Transaction Rollback Teardown at XUnitPatterns.com) von Haus aus unterstützt. 
Wobei es schneller wäre wenn der MS SQL Server kein Problem damit hätte, die IDs festzulegen bei Datensätzen...


----------

